# Rosemead (DPS1)



## justdezzz

Newbie here!!

So I selected Rosemead (DPS1) as my main Flex location.. I was approved on Thursday, updated my availability, and I've been refreshing the Offer page like a mad woman!! I think my fingers are about to fall off lol.. And I've had NO offers come up.. Has anyone else had this issue with the same location??

I'm assuming since it's the LA area, there's just a ton of drivers. Just want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Just refresh once or twice at the top of every minute. It takes awhile to figure it out and it's a secret not many will tell. I didn't have any problems for Irvine or Chino DLA7,9, and each Ware house is different.


----------



## justdezzz

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just refresh once or twice at the top of every minute. It takes awhile to figure it out and it's a secret not many will tell. I didn't have any problems for Irvine or Chino DLA7,9, and each Ware house is different.


Thank you for the tip! I have just been refreshing like crazy at random times of the day and nothing. Do you have any suggestions for which time of the day would be a good time or is it just completely random when the blocks get listed?


----------



## oicu812

I don't think DPS1 is opened yet. Just like before Chino DLA7 was opened, people who selected it already as their home delivery station were not getting offers from it until it actually opened.

Stop refreshing for blocks for DPS1 until the delivery station actually opens. You can go to the delivery station and ask a blue vest about the opening date.

Opening date for Chino was pushed a couple/few times.

DPS1 - 4185 Temple City Blvd., Rosemead, CA
It should be the warehouse in the far back.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I saw a few for Hawthrone and East LA but not Rosemead, I just kind of figured it was E LA, but I guess not . I've been transfered back to DLA5. So I can't be much more help.


----------



## oicu812

Before working your first block at DPS1 or another delivery station, read the stickied thread(s) at the top of this forum for tips on flexing.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-flex-amazon-deliveries.116765/unread


----------



## justdezzz

oicu812 said:


> I don't think DPS1 is opened yet. Just like before Chino DLA7 was opened, people who selected it already as their home delivery station were not getting offers from it until it actually opened.
> 
> Stop refreshing for blocks for DPS1 until the delivery station actually opens. You can go to the delivery station and ask a blue vest about the opening date.
> 
> Opening date for Chino was pushed a couple/few times.
> 
> DPS1 - 4185 Temple City Blvd., Rosemead, CA
> It should be the warehouse in the far back.


Well that would make sense.. It not being open yet.. Damn, was looking forward to starting asap.. I see it can be difficult, but hopefully Flex support can switch me to the nearest warehouse. Thanks!


----------



## justdezzz

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I saw a few for Hawthrone and East LA but not Rosemead, I just kind of figured it was E LA, but I guess not . I've been transfered back to DLA5. So I can't be much more help.


Am I supposed to be seeing offers from other warehouse as well?? Because I'm not even seeing those.


----------



## oicu812

justdezzz said:


> Am I supposed to be seeing offers from other warehouse as well?? Because I'm not even seeing those.


You probably should be seeing offers from other delivery stations, but Amazon also haven't sent out emails to other drivers to see if they want to transfer to DPS1.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

... like they did for Chino.


----------



## justdezzz

So it turns out that Rosemead is going to be a Prime Now location and it's not supposed to be open until 9/12! And the reason I'm not seeing any offers from other warehouses is because they are Logistic locations.. That really makes no sense to me on why they wouldn't offer all types of blocks to the drivers. 

Anyways, now I'm in the process of being switched to DLA3 - East LA, but according to the email I received, that can take SEVERAL WEEKS TO CHANGE! Uggggh I should have just went with my gut and chose DLA3 when I first signed up!


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

eventually you'll figure out when they drop the blocks. some places drop the morning blocks at 3a some doing the night before at like 8p. when you figure it out. you wont have to sit there refreshing. but only way to know is to refresh every few min untill you see a sh!t load then notate that time. do the same thing another day. then bam. you know when to do it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I kind of thought so, but didn't comment on that cause I didn't know for sure. However being DLA3 you get offers for all 4 wh's.

Took about a week for me to get changed to DLA5 from 3,7,9. I had a block to do in the morning, it disappears and the calendar was back to it's default settings. Then I get the auto response mail about missing a block in which I get the reply they made the correction and took it off my record. Now I just got the summary mail saying I completed 7 of the 8 blocks.  Stupid computer auto responders. So I guess I'll reply back to cover my arse.


----------



## justdezzz

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I kind of thought so, but didn't comment on that cause I didn't know for sure. However being DLA3 you get offers for all 4 wh's.
> 
> Took about a week for me to get changed to DLA5 from 3,7,9. I had a block to do in the morning, it disappears and the calendar was back to it's default settings. Then I get the auto response mail about missing a block in which I get the reply they made the correction and took it off my record. Now I just got the summary mail saying I completed 7 of the 8 blocks.  Stupid computer auto responders. So I guess I'll reply back to cover my arse.


Whoa they already updated my location!!


----------



## justdezzz

Yay for blocks!! Lol!!


----------



## oicu812

Chino is a bit far for you.


----------



## oicu812

Now everyone in the LA/OC area should have received the Amazon email saying that we will be seeing offers from DPS1 along with the DLA3, DLA7, DLA8, DLA9 delivery stations.


----------



## justdezzz

oicu812 said:


> Now everyone in the LA/OC area should have received the Amazon email saying that we will be seeing offers from DPS1 along with the DLA3, DLA7, DLA8, DLA9 delivery stations.


Yaaasss!!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I'm really getting to hate DLA5. It's almost worth the 56 mile round trip.


----------



## Nubiwon

looks like rosemead officially open tomorrow


----------



## Silverslug81

Is this gonna be a prime now location?


----------



## Nubiwon

Silverslug81 said:


> Is this gonna be a prime now location?


don't think so, I am on flex side and got a 4 hour block for tomorrow.


----------



## Silverslug81

Nubiwon said:


> don't think so, I am on flex side and got a 4 hour block for tomorrow.


Same here man!! Let's see how this goes
Might cancel if I have better plans


----------



## uberer2016

Silverslug81 said:


> Is this gonna be a prime now location?


Prime Now location codes start with a "U". Logistics location codes start with a "D". Sometimes, they have the Prime Now and Logistics warehouses next to each other like in Irvine and Chino so there might be a corresponding Prime Now location in Rosemead soon.


----------



## oicu812

Have fun with the El Monte, Baldwin Park and other cities in the coverage areas that are DNR magnets.


----------



## Nubiwon

well, looks like someone made a mistake and sent out blocks for DSP1 when they are not really untill 09/12/17. We better get pay for this block, saw at least 50 cars pulled into the lot.


----------



## JosheryWhy

Nubiwon said:


> well, looks like someone made a mistake and sent out blocks for DSP1 when they are not really untill 09/12/17. We better get pay for this block, saw at least 50 cars pulled into the lot.


Yup, just received an email explaining the situation. Anyone else?


----------



## Ciren

oicu812 said:


> Have fun with the El Monte, Baldwin Park and other cities in the coverage areas that are DNR magnets.


What do you mean DNR magnets? I am new here and haven't really seen this

EDIT: OH. DNR... Did not receive... right right, don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## Movaldriver

Bad areas can be more packages stolen


----------



## justdezzz

I did what the email said do to which was DISREGARD & I did not go to the station. Still do not see the pay in my earnings. Looks like people that were already there & tapped "I've Arrived" have already received their pay. Sent an email to Support to find out what's going on...


----------



## Ciren

justdezzz said:


> I did what the email said do to which was DISREGARD & I did not go to the station. Still do not see the pay in my earnings. Looks like people that were already there & tapped "I've Arrived" have already received their pay. Sent an email to Support to find out what's going on...


Same problem as well, would've liked to have had the pay come in on tuesday but looks like I will be waiting until Friday by the time offline support gets back to me. Looks like we're going to have to go hit the I've Arrived button for the next few days.


----------



## Fleet180

So for those of you that worked rosemead today, a couple of questions:

-Is Rosemead a logistics location? I have heard both prime now and logistics as answers. I am logistics, and I see offers for rosemead so in hoping its logistics.

-Would it be safe to assume that Rosemead first shift is 1030 am? Are there pm shifts as well? 

-For those of you that worked rosemead today how were your shifts? What area did you deliver to? Were you let in on time or is there alot of delay right now since they are still working out the kinks.

Much appreciated you guys.


----------



## oicu812

DPS1 is logistics. First shift is 10am that I know of. As for evening t routes, who knows? My friend saw a couple of trailers pulling in today. Probably getting ready for tomorrow 1st day. BTW, no one "worked" today for flex besides the employees of Amazon.


----------



## Ciren

Fleet180 said:


> So for those of you that worked rosemead today, a couple of questions:
> 
> -Is Rosemead a logistics location? I have heard both prime now and logistics as answers. I am logistics, and I see offers for rosemead so in hoping its logistics.
> 
> -For those of you that worked rosemead today how were your shifts? What area did you deliver to? Were you let in on time or is there alot of delay right now since they are still working out the kinks.
> 
> Much appreciated you guys.


As stated it is logistics

I did an 11-3 shift. The set up was very strange (see picture); only a couple deliveries per neighborhood spread out across the city (Arcadia). I was supposed to deliver about 30 packages but it was clear they were a bit rattled for their first day and they split my delivery so I ended up only delivering 11 packages for a 4 hour block (it took me 1.5 hours to complete due to the amount of driving between stops and the amount of businesses that I had to deliver to). Also, all of the other drivers that I saw had very similar set ups -- there were only 2 packages per bag so they had a pretty wide area to deliver to as well. This is probably just due to the newness of the station and not a lot of packages being routed to rosemead yet. In a couple days it will probably be similar to other warehouses (i.e. 3-5 delivery areas)

EDIT: The blue vest that normally works at DLA3 (morning/afternoon) is working at rosemead. Expect a similar run set up if he ends up staying there.


----------



## oicu812

Nothing strange about the set up. They don't have the volume yet as they are just starting out. Amazon has to rezone the coverage areas of the delivery stations. They already done some of it for DLA5 and DLA7. Today the areas we've delivered to are/were DLA3 coverage areas.

No evening shifts yet. The delivery station is pretty barren.

I also didn't see the blue vest from DLA3 as I was in and out very quickly. No time for bs.


----------



## oicu812

The evening shift begins.... 6-9pm.

Picture taking also started today.


----------



## oicu812

No evening shifts yet. Just leftover racks from during day.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

$25/hr blocks sitting at Rosemead tonight for 2hrs. Is that location that bad? I realized I'm only 22 miles away. Wish Chino had blocks like this!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

As it should be finding address' in the dark.


----------



## oicu812

Hawthorne 3 hrs after 7pm not worth it. As for the Rosemead after 7pm, it would be hard to find the addresses if there aren't any on the buildings or the curbs especially in some areas of Rosemead and San Gabriel. If you can't find it during the day, it would be even worse in the dark. The people there needs someone to (re)paint the curbs and numbers on the houses.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

oicu812 said:


> Hawthorne 3 hrs after 7pm not worth it. As for the Rosemead after 7pm, it would be hard to find the addresses if there aren't any on the buildings or the curbs especially in some areas of Rosemead and San Gabriel. If you can't find it during the day, it would be even worse in the dark. The people there needs someone to (re)paint the curbs and numbers on the houses.


thanks for that insight! so no wonder the app is full of hawthorne and rosemead blocks.


----------



## oicu812

It's not uncommon to get a 40+ stops 3 hr route with mixed apartments and commercial deliveries at DPS1.


----------



## LauraC

You know what areas Rosemead deliveries to? Last 7 out if 10 routes in Chino have all been to Fontana. Putting way too many miles on my car, thinking about just picking up DPS1 routes. DPS1 closer to me but afraid of the traffic, apts, ghetto neighborhoods out of Rosemead.


----------



## oicu812

The ghetto neighborhoods for DLA3 and DLA8 are way worse. Any of the traffic out of Rosemead is helluva better than the 91w out of Chino during morning rush to try to deliver to La Mirada. Hopefully, DLA2 would take over La Mirada.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

They don't have it together yet. Sent me to Buena Park from Chino a mile from the Anahiem warehouse which is really BP. The traffic wasn't bad, had 9:45 start time.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Tons of DPS1 offers this morning. Chino as well. Have my 10am for tomorow.


----------



## oicu812

Last couple of 3 hrs from DPS1 I average 51 pkgs 44 stops.


----------



## businessgamer85

oicu812 said:


> Hawthorne 3 hrs after 7pm not worth it. As for the Rosemead after 7pm, it would be hard to find the addresses if there aren't any on the buildings or the curbs especially in some areas of Rosemead and San Gabriel. If you can't find it during the day, it would be even worse in the dark. The people there needs someone to (re)paint the curbs and numbers on the houses.


I did a few shifts here and love seeing those 2 door cars now. Since they updated the "any vehicle" at prime now locations and the others don't care. I've taken my 2 door civic and scion t9 dla3 no one hassles me. What kills me is Rosemead locations blurry or none existant curb #s! Impossible 1 lane streets blocks!


----------

